# HAVING A VERY BAD EPISODE! !



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wheer do I begin! Tuesday I woke up feeling tired, drained, and very fatigue. Then Wednesday I still felt the same but my chest is hurting. I can't bend over without getting pain and shortness of breath. I'm tired of feeling like I'm dying of a heart attack or a deadly blood clot.I'm tired of the anxiety attacks I get because of the pain, which only makes things worse. Every time I go to the ER all my test come back normal. Then the doctors treat you like your crazy or its all in your head. I just want a doctor who will try to get to bottom of what's going on with us so we don't have to suffer like this. I take my Nexium, Carafate and drink alkaline water and still no relief. Im just sick and tired of BEING SICK AND TIRED. Im sorry to vent I JUST WANT MY LIFE BACK! !!!!


----------



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

*yes sweetpea I can 100% agree. I am also sick and tired of being sick and tired. Not only is it physically draining it is *

*mentally draining. And people who don't have this don't understand. They just think its like heartburn and its nothing but*

*they are so wrong. The pain in the middle of my chest gets so bad that I also get really scared and have panic attacks just worrying what is going to happen. I hate being like this, and so sorry for anyone who has to go through it.*


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sherri I hate how we have to suffer. I hope someone somewhere figures out what is going on with us. I sstarted to feel a lil better today but then came the shortness of breath not too bad just feels like my food thst I ate at 6 hours ago is still sitting at the top of my stomach and its feels heavy.


----------



## Nikki B (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if this forum will help but Its been helping my reflux ease although I'm new to this!







Lots of info if your interested...

http://forums.heartburn-help.com/showthread.php?7527-The-All-Natural-Regimen-That-Has-Helped-My-Reflux-Problem

I do hope your feeling better!


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you Nikki. I started feeling better for about 2and half weeks but now im fatigue again and getting back stomach cramps. I don't know how much more of this I can take. The only thing that keeps me going is God and my kid's. PRAYING SO HARD FOR A BREAKTHROUGH FROM THIS MESS!!!!


----------

